# Dewey Beach Herf on the Porch thread....



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

In one month the family and I will be heading to the family beach cottage at Dewey Beach De. for a week.
If theres anyone near the MD or Delaware shores that wants to herf with me and Diesel,let me know here...


----------



## earnold25 (Oct 5, 2006)

What's the dates? I'll be down for the weekend 6/22 - 6/24 and again on 7/20-22.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2007)

Not too far of a drive for me...i'd be in.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

earnold25 said:


> What's the dates? I'll be down for the weekend 6/22 - 6/24 and again on 7/20-22.


13th to the 20th(July)


cabinetsticker said:


> Not too far of a drive for me...i'd be in.


that sounds great.When your sure you'll be coming i'll PM my cell#


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

Awww man Dave, I'd love to have a beach herf with you guys but I'm not going to be there that weekend. If you're going down to the beach again, I'll be at my place in Ocean City from July 29 - August 11. I couldn't herf that weekend anyway because July 10 is the day of my wisdom teeth removal


----------



## Tidefan73 (May 11, 2007)

Dave,
That sounds like a blast!!!
Too bad (for me ) I won't be in that area at that time!!

You guys enjoy and smoke a few for us! :ss


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

Count me in! :ss


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

RedBaron said:


> Count me in! :ss


Fantastic! No Chicken suit needed either :tu


----------



## jesto68 (Dec 7, 2006)

I'm planning a trip to that beach right now. If I can get everyone else to agree on those dates - count me in.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

jesto68 said:


> I'm planning a trip to that beach right now. If I can get everyone else to agree on those dates - count me in.


OK i will...


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

I'm telling you right now, If I show up ass naked with a bongo and pink sunglasses on, nobody worry. ( I only mention this because it has happened to me 2x in dewey)


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

RedBaron said:


> I'm telling you right now, If I show up ass naked with a bongo and pink sunglasses on, nobody worry. ( I only mention this because it has happened to me 2x in dewey)


My eyes my eyes... must go stare at sun...


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

RedBaron said:


> I'm telling you right now, If I show up ass naked with a bongo and pink sunglasses on, nobody worry. ( I only mention this because it has happened to me 2x in dewey)


Dewey can have that effect on people...:r


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2007)

RedBaron said:


> I'm telling you right now, If I show up ass naked with a bongo and pink sunglasses on, nobody worry. ( I only mention this because it has happened to me 2x in dewey)


Uh, I'm out.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

cabinetsticker said:


> Uh, I'm out.


Don't worry,he'll only be naked for a minute with all the police around there:r


----------



## Danbreeze (Jun 27, 2006)

This sounds like a good time, gentlemen. I'll be at the beach every other weekend, and Dewey on the 27th.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

bumpage...:ss


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Don't forget about me people...


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

What weekend day is it?


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

RedBaron said:


> What weekend day is it?


We get there Friday the 13th...


----------



## Diesel Kinevel (Aug 21, 2006)

I'll be there:ss


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

I will be there sat there fri the 13th then


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

RedBaron said:


> I will be there sat there fri the 13th then


Cool,i might hit that benefit herf in Sept. too...


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

I'd be up for making the ride down for a Herf.
COunt me in and let me know exactly what day it will be so I can make "Arrangements"

B


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> I'd be up for making the ride down for a Herf.
> COunt me in and let me know exactly what day it will be so I can make "Arrangements"
> 
> B


Fantastic!When it gets closer to the 13th I'll PM everyone that wants to come the addy and my cell..


----------



## bhudson57 (Oct 4, 2006)

I might be able to come as well. Keep me informed!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

bhudson57 said:


> I might be able to come as well. Keep me informed!


Gotcha Bill...


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Okay folks,now is the time i need a headcount as to who is coming to Dewey.Any day beginning with the 13th of July is cool because every day that week will be Saturday for me As some of you already know,parking is a issue in Dewey.I will have a extra permit and a extra space or two if needed.
If you want to come herf please post asap.Thanks for your time...


----------



## theitguy (Jun 5, 2007)

Here it is...


----------



## bhudson57 (Oct 4, 2006)

I gotta check w/ my father in law, but I might even be down there for a few days in Lewes. He's gotta place there and is staying for a week somewhere around that time and wants me to bring the family down for a few. (although I don't think the wifey will be able to- just started a new job) The only day I know is out is Saturday (14th) as it's my daughter's last swim meet.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

bhudson57 said:


> I gotta check w/ my father in law, but I might even be down there for a few days in Lewes. He's gotta place there and is staying for a week somewhere around that time and wants me to bring the family down for a few. (although I don't think the wifey will be able to- just started a new job) The only day I know is out is Saturday (14th) as it's my daughter's last swim meet.


Any day is good Bro.If you think you'll make it,PM me for my cell


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2007)

I'm a definite, just not sure which day yet. Looking forward to it! :tu


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

cabinetsticker said:


> I'm a definite, just not sure which day yet. Looking forward to it! :tu


Excellent! :ss


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> Excellent! :ss


and bump...:ss


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

So, is there goin gto be ONE day that everyone is going to converge on Dewey?
Like Saturday the 14th?

I would like to make this pilgramage, perhaps a nice 2-3 hour Scooter ride down to the shore.

There are a couple guys that I actually know that have posted up that they were interested in going.

What day is everyone planning on going.

B


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2007)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> What day is everyone planning on going.
> 
> B


I'm gonna head down the 17th or the 18th, or both! :tu


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

cabinetsticker said:


> I'm gonna head down the 17th or the 18th, or both! :tu


We have room if you want to stay Eric,although we'll be gone on 18th..


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> So, is there goin gto be ONE day that everyone is going to converge on Dewey?
> Like Saturday the 14th?
> 
> I would like to make this pilgramage, perhaps a nice 2-3 hour Scooter ride down to the shore.
> ...


Like i said it's Saturday all week for me.Eric is thinking the end of the week it looks and Chris aka Red Baron has not committed to a date yet.
Try to let me know in case we are going to dinner too.During the weekends going out is kind of a pain to go out to eat.
Man cannot live on cigars alone...
LMK if you are sure you are coming and I'll PM my cell#


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2007)

68TriShield said:


> We have room if you want to stay Eric,although we'll be gone on 18th..


Let's plan on the 17th. Looking forward to it!!! :tu:ss


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

I'm coming down Friday da 13th! AND possibly again on the 17th! :ss


----------



## bhudson57 (Oct 4, 2006)

And I just don't know what the heck I'm doing, but I'm definitely game. I'm just trying to live life one day at a time


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

cabinetsticker said:


> Let's plan on the 17th. Looking forward to it!!! :tu:ss


as many days as you want Bro!


RedBaron said:


> I'm coming down Friday da 13th! AND possibly again on the 17th! :ss


first night herf..excellent!


bhudson57 said:


> And I just don't know what the heck I'm doing, but I'm definitely game. I'm just trying to live life one day at a time


Live every day like it's your last Bill...


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> as many days as you want Bro!
> 
> first night herf..excellent!
> 
> Live every day like it's your last Bill...


:tpd:I sure try2


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

I think you all got my #s. If not LMK...:tu


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

RedBaron said:


> I'm coming down Friday da 13th! AND possibly again on the 17th! :ss


im joining chris, as long as its cool with the host?


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

justinphilly said:


> im joining chris, as long as its cool with the host?


It is indeed cool Justin!:ss


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

Dave, what time can we show up friday?

Ps I polished up my discoball speedo!!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

RedBaron said:


> Dave, what time can we show up friday?
> 
> Ps I polished up my discoball speedo!!


:r I plan on heading down Friday AM after rush hour.I should be there noonish,is Justin coming with you? Does he have his speedo too?

Give me a ring on my cell...


----------



## earnold25 (Oct 5, 2006)

Dave, 

PM me ur #'s again please. I'll be down Thursday the 20th evening, through Sunday. I might be able to swing by Thursday evening or Friday day sometime. Has anyone else confirmed a day / time?


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

earnold25 said:


> Dave,
> 
> PM me ur #'s again please. I'll be down Thursday the 20th evening, through Sunday. I might be able to swing by Thursday evening or Friday day sometime. Has anyone else confirmed a day / time?


Thursday is the 19th. cabinetsticker is coming the 17th,Red Baron and Justinphilly are coming this Friday...sending PM.


----------



## earnold25 (Oct 5, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> Thursday is the 19th. cabinetsticker is coming the 17th,Red Baron and Justinphilly are coming this Friday...sending PM.


stupid dates! haha. Well I'll be arriving the 19th


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Heading out in the AM.We hope to see some gorillas show up and join us for some relaxing good times :ss


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Well Red Baron aka Chris left a little while ago.We had some great cigars,a 70s Ninfa and MDO#4.After those we walked into town and had some Nicks Subs:dr
then came home to dessert of a couple 01 Principes.Thanks for coming Chris it was awsome meeting you!
Me and Chris with the 70s cigars...


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> Well Red Baron aka Chris left a little while ago.We had some great cigars,a 70s Ninfa and MDO#4.After those we walked into town and had some Nicks Subs:dr
> then came home to dessert of a couple 01 Principes.Thanks for coming Chris it was awsome meeting you!
> Me and Chris with the 70s cigars...


Dave..I think the smile on your face says it all........


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

(The first set of pics was better, until someone lost them! LOL)

Dave,
Thanks so much for having me down!! It was an awesome time meeting you and Diesel! The 01 el principe was like smoking a snickers bar. Anytime Aunt Steph and Tom are having "dinner" at "nage", please call me immediately, I will be down in a flash, she is a riot!! 

To any gorillas thinking about heading down I def recommend!! :tu


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

RedBaron said:


> (The first set of pics was better, until someone lost them! LOL)
> 
> Dave,
> Thanks so much for having me down!! It was an awesome time meeting you and Diesel! The 01 el principe was like smoking a snickers bar. Anytime Aunt Steph and Tom are having "dinner" at "nage", please call me immediately, I will be down in a flash, she is a riot!!
> ...


No thank you for coming down to see me Chris.Erics coming Tuesday AM for the day,why don't you call in lethargic and join him.BTW the wife would like someone to gang up on us with


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

I had a stellar day today with Eric aka cabinetsticker! He got here around 10:45am with the intention of fully decompressing for a day and planned to provide it:tu

We started the morning with a cold soda and for cigars I grabbed a 2000 MDO (thanks Jgros001!) and Eric,2 Dunhill Veradero's as diesel had joined us.We wanted to compare as many as we had time for so most were smaller sticks.These two were amazing,like the rest actually.
We passed every cigar we smoked which was great to way sample these fine works of art.Sorry about the blur..


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

After we smoked the first 2,Eric and I went to Dewey and crushed a couple Philly subs...:dr
With full bellies it was time for round 2...
A Ramon Allones Corona(Thanks AllanB!!!) and Eric pulled out a 2000 Millennium Reserve Cuaba.
For it's smaller size the RAC was heavier and lasted much longer then the big Cuaba.Both were very different and equally as good.

Next it was time to cleanse our pallets with some fruit pops...


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> After we smoked the first 2,Eric and I went to Dewey and crushed a couple Philly subs...:dr
> With full bellies it was time for round 2...
> A Ramon Allones Corona(Thanks AllanB!!!) and Eric pulled out a 2000 Millennium Reserve Cuaba.
> For it's smaller size the RAC was heavier and lasted much longer then the big Cuaba.Both were very different and equally as good.
> ...


Fancy showing us your fruit pops!!! I had to hide my eyes!!

It was great talking to you both albiet briefly. Good company, good cigars 
and good..... fruit pops - what more do you need!!!:tu


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Our late afternoon smokes were a Partagas 160 Anniversario from Eric and a Boli Regional Colosales(Thanks Kenny!)...
The after a fine Japanese dinner we smoked a 01 SCLDH El Principe and a Partagas Dunhill Selection Supremo 151 from the 70s for dessert:ss


Eric,thanks for coming to spend the day! It was a highlight to my vacation and I feel as though I've made another friend for life.I hope you feel the same


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2007)

I had an awesome time smoking with Dave in Dewey today! :tu

Dave's hospitality and generosity are truly incredible. :ss


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

cabinetsticker said:


> I had an awesome time smoking with Dave in Dewey today! :tu
> 
> Dave's hospitality and generosity are truly incredible. :ss


what I think you are trying to say is:

Hanging out with Dave.......

Doesn't Suck


----------



## Diesel Kinevel (Aug 21, 2006)

glad you came down Eric!


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2007)

Diesel Kinevel said:


> glad you came down Eric!


You and me both brother! You guys sure know how to make a fellow feel welcome. :tu


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

That sounds like a great day.


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

I won't be able to get back down to Dewey thurs!


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

I need more days in the damn week.
Why did I completely get side tracked from this.

I wanted to take a ride down yesterday 

BUT..................


Sh*T

B 

I am VERY glad people had a good time.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

replicant_argent said:


> what I think you are trying to say is:
> 
> Hanging out with Dave.......
> 
> Doesn't Suck


:tpd: agreed


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

Dave, keep the pictures coming. Makes us guys and gals here at work think about the fun we can have when that whistle blows letting us go home. Enjoy the beach and the cigars. :ss


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

Dave, thanks again for the invite. I managed to get Friday off, so that would be a possibility if your still in town. Otherwise, I'll have to catch up with you some other time.

I hope you had a great vacation.


----------



## bhudson57 (Oct 4, 2006)

Makes me sad I won't be able to make it. Make sure you smoke one for me!


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

Dave, If you spent a couple more weeks in Dewey you might end up herf'n with half the east coast members here.....


----------



## skibumdc (Jun 27, 2007)

68TriShield said:


> Well Red Baron aka Chris left a little while ago.We had some great cigars,a 70s Ninfa and MDO#4.After those we walked into town and had some Nicks Subs:dr
> then came home to dessert of a couple 01 Principes.Thanks for coming Chris it was awsome meeting you!
> Me and Chris with the 70s cigars...


Puff Puff Give!!...You're messin' up the rotation! RedBaron looks like he's enjoying that hit of cigar.

Always good to see people enjoying a herf at the beach


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

skibumdc said:


> Puff Puff (don't want to) Pass.....RedBaron looks like he's enjoying that hit of cigar.


almost looks like he is having a HS flashback...........:r


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

SteveDMatt said:


> Dave, thanks again for the invite. I managed to get Friday off, so that would be a possibility if your still in town. Otherwise, I'll have to catch up with you some other time.
> 
> I hope you had a great vacation.


Heading home Friday for Dads birthday Steve...


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

68TriShield said:


> Heading home Friday for Dads birthday Steve...


Amazing how the week flys buy when you are on vacation.


----------

